# Sampson



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 13, 2015)

I was thinking today about the story of Sampson. Most stories have a biblical lesson.. or lays a foundation for another lesson, etc. I just can't seem to recall what this story has to say, good or bad. Thoughts


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 13, 2015)

Never trust a woman! J/K, I'll freshen up on it, it's a unique story.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 14, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Never trust a woman! J/K, I'll freshen up on it, it's a unique story.



Yea. And it's the old, up and down, ( not at all unique) riches to rags story of the Hebrews --- where they get out of covenant and they return to slavery or their old grind.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 14, 2015)

When I read the story of Samson, I can't help but see a wonderful picture of Christ. I believe that Christ made an appearance here as well. (Judges 13:3)

But probably my favorite picture in this story is Samson's insatiable love for harlots. Christ has an insatiable love for us. In this, I am also reminded of Hosea. Hosea was instructed by God to go and marry a harlot. Hosea chose Gomer.


----------



## welderguy (Feb 14, 2015)

I think if you read Heb.11,(I call this chapter the faith hall of fame), Samson is mentioned as one of the great men of faith in the old testament.His life, even as ours, has many bad choices.But, the faith that God gave him enabled him to be an overcomer.I love the part that says "...in weakness they were made strong..."
This applies to all God's children.Our strength is not in ourselves, but in our mighty God.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 14, 2015)

welderguy said:


> His life, even as ours, has many bad choices.


Yes, from our view. In Judges 14:4, we see that God has a good purpose for evil.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Israel said:


> Kinda like me being wed to myself. But I am learning someone has gotten between us.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 16, 2015)

Israel said:


> Kinda like me being wed to myself. But I am learning someone has gotten between us.


Yes, but you are exhuming a thing that is better left alone.


----------

